# It's not Porn, it's ART.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK, well it might be porn, but it's in black and white, so at least it's artistic.

PS. In case the title didn't give it away, there are nude ladies in this link.

http://www.debenport.com/mm.html


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rather lovely ! Â :-* and mine was in colour !!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

20 clicks and only one reply - what are you lot doing (to yourselves.)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> 20 clicks and only one reply - what are you lot doing (to yourselves.)


i have just clicked on me jeans :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> OK, well it might be porn, but it's in black and white, so at least it's artistic.


Where is Vlastan? 
He wont care what colour it is and he certainly won't think it artistic!! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Gallery 4
2nd row down...far right

Ooooooooh suit you sir


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lovely!! ;D

This is clasified as soft pornography of course and not all pictures are black and white.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice. ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

bloody hell why you up so early :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> bloody hell why you up so early :-/


Chores: replenish car cleaning materials, wash car, suits to dry cleaners, shirts to laundry, cut lawn, then off to Poole for spot of boat mainetnance and maybe some fishing. Oh, and having popped in the pub for a cheeky after work pint at 5pm yesterday, I found myself somewhat 'over-served' by 9pm and was in bed before midnight. 

Weekends are too short.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ppfftt! Seen it all before Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ppfftt! Seen it all before Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Are you one of the models then Lisa?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Chores: replenish car cleaning materials, wash car, suits to dry cleaners, shirts to laundry, cut lawn, then off to Poole for Â spot of boat mainetnance and maybe some fishing. Â Oh, and having popped in the pub for a cheeky after work pint at 5pm yesterday, I found myself somewhat 'over-served' by 9pm and was in bed before midnight.
> 
> Weekends are too short.


your quite riht my friends live in poole they keep banging on at me to come down for the weekend.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Are you one of the models then Lisa? Â


Well yes..... I thought you knew all knew that :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote GaryC " then off to Poole for spot of boat mainetnance and maybe some fishing. "

You still in Cobbs Quay mate ? Gimmre a shout ext time you're down these parts - could turn it into a customer visit !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Well yes..... I thought you knew all knew that :


Ah yes the "on for a minute" Christmas tree pose....!

:-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And its nearly that time of year again!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Well yes..... I thought you knew all knew that :


Don't tell us.... Gallery 4 
2nd row down...far right  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nah don't be daft I'm a brunette!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Now I should have known that. ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Well yes..... I thought you knew all knew that :


One of my pals was asking me whether the TT forum is like the biker forum he is a member of. Apparently there is a section specifically for "Biker's girlfriends/wives". Much nudity on show apparently. ;D

Now this would be fine on here, except Lord V would probably want to post a photo of his arse or something...(shudders at the thought).... :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea.... Not the part mentioning V


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

or anything mentioning Lord V's parts.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Sounds like a great idea.... Â Not the part mentioning V Â


Gosh Des, just for a moment...... :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

No fun for us girls though, we would want pictures of hunky men not TTs.... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Great idea...there are some forum members and their partners that I would like to see naked in this place!! ;D :-X


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Great idea...there are some forum members and their partners that I would like to see naked in this place!! Â ;D :-X


Come on then - name names......


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Come on then - name names......


Oohh....exit stage left.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> No fun for us girls though, we would want pictures of hunky men not TTs.... ;D


Have you MET any of the men on this forum? I think you'd rather have pictures of TT's surely?

I've just been mailed the biker forum link - www.justbikers.com - probably best if you don't view it from work! If the ******** had a "Babes" section I'm sure the standard on here would be much higher... :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Great idea...there are some forum members and their partners that I would like to see naked in this place!! Â ;D :-X


this is not a swingers club you know [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> this is not a swingers club you know [smiley=whip.gif]


Thank goodness for that, eh?!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> this is not a swingers club you know [smiley=whip.gif]


Now if you keep talking like that you might burst vlastans...... 

Bubble :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Have you MET any of the men on this forum?


Not many but surely they can't be all that bad! There must be some who would be prepared to drape themselves over the bonnet in the interest of art!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Tits ooot.... Its porn :-/ Soft granted.....but u would not see the likes in the Sun on page 3..... so.... its porn allright.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I LOVE art ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

One for the ladies at last!

Girls...have you seen the Lacoste Advert on TV?

Jaw droppingly gorgeous.............


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> One for the ladies at last!
> 
> Girls...have you seen the Lacoste Advert on TV?
> 
> Jaw droppingly gorgeous.............


Yeah, nice croc.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://www.visit4info.com/watchad.cfm?i ... sRange.cfm

and a nice arse!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> and a nice arse!


On the Croc? Strange


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

oh CROC I thought he said..............doesn't matter


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheeky


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you notice what a tiny little winny...penis he had? This doesn't make him a great man...does it? ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Did you notice what a tiny little winny...penis he had?


Size matters does it?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

hope not


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

the bikers web site is shocking just like the hun


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Size matters a lot when the time comes!! :

I was browsing the bikers web site! I went to the babes pages in particular....really good fun I have to say and some prettery gorgeous girls on show! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Did you notice what a tiny little winny...penis he had? Â This doesn't make him a great man...does it? Â ;D


Nick, I've watched that over and over and over.......they do not show his.....er.... weiner on there at all....what are you looking at exactly?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nick, I've watched that over and over and over.......they do not show his.....er.... weiner on there at all....what are you looking at exactly?


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

GOTCHA!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must admit, I've never understood why women find men attractive in the nude.

Women look far better 'sans kit'.

But then I guess I would say that.


----------

